# Concert Tickets - Special Offer



## ccc

Just been sent this:

2 tickets to the Bee Gees Staying Alive Tour 2003. One-third off normal price.


----------



## Guest

[smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## StuarTT

It made me laugh. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## genie_v1

Theyll be singing their new one 'how deep is your bruv"


----------



## Kell

...but not Staying Alive.


----------



## TTotal

Thats sweet soil music ! [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Er...can you dig it ? [smiley=elvis.gif]


----------



## ccc

;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc

And they thought it was just a touch of 'Nite Fever' :


----------



## TTotal

The Bee Gees have now moved to Cornwall

.

.

.

.

.

Its the only place they can still see Morris dancing !


----------



## jonah

Sick the lot of ya


----------



## thomassean

All the songs of Bee Gees are my all-time favorites. So witnessing their concerts is really awesome. They are one of the greatest artist I have known in my whole life.


----------



## Charlie

:lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------

